# Entertainers who love fat women?



## FEast (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, everybody! I have an FA friend who's an up and coming performer. Because he's in the public eye, he feels he has to hide his preference for SSBBW. Before he became an entertainer, he had no problem being seen with SSBBW, but because of society's attitudes towards them, he fears it will damage his career if he makes his preference public.

I've been trying to help him with this problem, as he performs around the world and is lonely for female companionship. He gets approached by a lot of young, thin female fans, whose interest he can't afford to lose, so he divulges to none of them how he feels.

One of the things I wanted to point out to him is that there are very famous guys who like big women, and they make no bones about it. However, I can't remember who any of them are (can you say "old age ain't for sissies?"  ). It occurred to me that many of you savvy FAs here at DIM probably know who many of these performers are, and I'm hoping you'll share their names with me.

Also, if you have any other suggestions for him (be nice, please  ), feel free to state them, too. I've already given him the speech about how he's doing both himself and SSBBWs a disservice by staying in the closet. When a public figure "outs" himself, it makes the public more aware of the problem, enlightening many of them, and most will be supportive. If they really like your music, they're not going to stop coming to your concerts simply because they don't agree with your sexual preferences.

Thanks, guys! :bow: ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## genevathistime (Jun 9, 2012)

Well it sounds like you've already gave him the truth. It IS a disservice. But...I will say this...maybe he just needs to meet that one person that he can't be without. When you really, really love someone you want them to be a part of your whole world.


All his fame means nothing if he can't keep it real. I went through this with someone and it left me totally heart broken. In fact, I feel worse for him than I do ME! How awful must it be to go on leading a double life (of sorts). I do have faith in your friend though. Love can and often does transcend these type of things (that and a healthy dose of maturity).


Regards,

Geneva


----------



## Frankhw (Jun 9, 2012)

I remember reports that Trace Adkins was upset over the women the producers cast for his Honky Tonk Badonk a donk music video.
If they were right he wanted women cast at least 4-8 sizes bigger than the ones picked.(not that it would take much most of the women were a size NOTHING or less.


Honky-tonk Badonk-a-donk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNVguvNE7qc

Ladies love country boys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=CBQ01X-1AlI


Brown chicken brown cow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzQ4qdlhurc


----------



## BigFA (Jun 18, 2012)

The actor Carl Rainey, who married Delta Burke, was quoted in the press that he did not mind Delta's weight gain at all and thought larger women were sexier anyhow. And I have the feeling that Bill Clinton likes BBW's given how plump Monica Lewinsky was and some of the women he has been seen with since.


----------



## MasterMike (Jun 23, 2012)

BigFA said:


> The actor Carl Rainey, who married Delta Burke, was quoted in the press that he did not mind Delta's weight gain at all and thought larger women were sexier anyhow. And I have the feeling that Bill Clinton likes BBW's given how plump Monica Lewinsky was and some of the women he has been seen with since.



Actually it was Gerald McRaney; star of *Major Dad* who married Delta Burke. Anyway, he's a lucky fella.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60188


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 26, 2012)

You know if he is himself now and is true to how he feels then it will be far less dramatic and far less of a big deal when he becomes even more known

I mean if someone is openly gay and then makes it it is hardly like omg that person is gay

it looses the sensationalism when it is already something people know about the person

just my 2 cents worth

and if he is talented talent will always will out in the end the skinny girls will get over it and am sure will still drool over him


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 26, 2012)

If he is getting famous and has a degree of fame already, it may actually work out in his favor to reveal his preference. Cuz, let's face it... Any press is good press.

If he's got some level of fame and outs himself while searching for more fame, it will get a buzzword about him. But at the same time, it will encourage his fans to be more open about their preferences, as well as those who may not have seen him perform yet, but think it's awesome that a public figure has finally "come out" about their preference.

There's quite a list already of famous people who prefer larger folk, so hopefully he comes around and says so, too. 

And the best of luck to him in his career 

ETA: The skinny girls will never go away. In fact, they may try harder if he outs himself, simply because many of them can't understand how a good guy in the media could like fat women. And that's okay. Because when he outs himself, any fat female fans would feel more chance at getting with him after stating his preference.
It's kind of why the larger ladies don't advance him. There's an unspoken rule that people in the media only want to be with people in the media. So until your friend outs himself, the amount of larger ladies that come to him is gonna be low.


----------



## Bronzedcutie (Jan 3, 2013)

Rob Aston, musician apart of the group The Transplants, has a thing for Adele


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 3, 2013)

I think he should incorporate his insecurities into his act. Making fun of one's self is always good for a laugh.
Someone is either funny, or they're not funny, that's what determines their success in comedy.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jan 5, 2013)

Old School 90's Rapper KRS-One from Boogie Down Productions married Miss Melody a virtually unknown ssbbw rapper (She was in the 'Love is Gonna Get You' & 'Self Destruction' videos). However, as of present day I heard they are divorced and that she had passed on (Though, I could be wrong).

To the OP, unless the girlfriend of an aspiring performer wants; or can care less about...the media attention, catty criticism from other females etc. that comes from being in the Public Eye; maybe its best that he keeps that side private.
I mean that it takes a special female to be confident among the throngs of possible future groupies, and other things that go with being the significant other of an entertainer.
Besides, I think it would be rewarding to have fans because they love the music as opposed to what they represent/bring to the table.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 9, 2013)

CERaig Ferguson has admitted to being an FA here.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 9, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> CERaig Ferguson has admitted to being an FA here.



I love him so much more, now :wubu: Lol!


----------



## FEast (Jan 9, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> CERaig Ferguson has admitted to being an FA here.


I _love_ Craig, and will forward the link to my friend. Thanks!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> CERaig Ferguson has admitted to being an FA here.


I loved that and owe you rep for posting it. Thanks.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 9, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> CERaig Ferguson has admitted to being an FA here.



Aww it's destiny. We have the same birthday- May 17th 1962. Oh CRAIGGGGGGGGG!!!:kiss2:


----------



## FEast (Jan 10, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Aww it's destiny. We have the same birthday- May 17th 1962. Oh CRAIGGGGGGGGG!!!:kiss2:


He's also a Taurus? Just another plus for him in my book!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 13, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> I loved that and owe you rep for posting it. Thanks.



No rep owed. Just sharing the good news.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 13, 2013)

5/12/76 Here..

Taurus unite. That's too cool that he is too.



FEast said:


> He's also a Taurus? Just another plus for him in my book!


----------



## swordchick (Jan 13, 2013)

He had Sherri Shepherd on his show. Ferguson was blantantly staring at her titties. Finally, he admitted it on air.


Weirdo890 said:


> CERaig Ferguson has admitted to being an FA here.


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 13, 2013)

swordchick said:


> He had Sherri Shepherd on his show. Ferguson was blantantly staring at her titties. Finally, he admitted it on air.


Herr boobies are worth more than than only one peek.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 13, 2013)

swordchick said:


> He had Sherri Shepherd on his show. Ferguson was blantantly staring at her titties. Finally, he admitted it on air.



That's awesome!


----------



## swordchick (Jan 15, 2013)

It was very awkward. He looked thirsty. It made me blush.



Blockierer said:


> Herr boobies are worth more than than only one peek.





Weirdo890 said:


> That's awesome!


----------



## missdelish (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't forget Pierce Brosnan. His wife Keely Shaye Smith is a proud BBW.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 6, 2013)

missdelish said:


> Don't forget Pierce Brosnan. His wife Keely Shaye Smith is a proud BBW.



She didn't start out that way, though. It's basically just love weight. And true love from her husband.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 2, 2013)

swordchick said:


> He had Sherri Shepherd on his show. Ferguson was blantantly staring at her titties. Finally, he admitted it on air.



Who wouldn't stare at Sherri Shepherd's titties, though? Those things are big, juicy, and round.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 2, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> She didn't start out that way, though. It's basically just love weight. And true love from her husband.



Exactly! That's the thing, many of these women become bbws later on in their relationships/marriages. I also never consider someone who only like big tits or even a big ass as an FA. I will consider a man an FA when he accepts that big belly! It seems that the plump belly has not been welcomed with open arms as a large bustline or a _grande derriere_.


----------

